# Rusty old license plate



## pyshodoodle (Sep 14, 2009)

We've been digging quite a few license plates in one of our dumps. Today we think we may have figured out why. We found a dealer plate from 1936. Usually they are in such bad shape, we just leave them there, but since this was a dealer plate, rusted all up though it is, I brought it home. 
 Anyone have any ideas for cleaning it up a bit? 

 Thanks!
 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 14, 2009)

One other interesting thing we found is lots of 5 gallon broken water jugs from the 20s & 30s. I think we dug 5 today and others in the past. I was thinking they would make interesting (slippery) stepping stones in a garden, but I don't have a garden.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 14, 2009)

Seen a few clever folks on here make them one of them there electrolosis buckets...seem to do the trick..There was a how too way back when also


----------



## passthebottle (Sep 15, 2009)

Friend finds he has luck with placing the old rusted license plates in a container of oil (any oil will do, motor oil etc.) and leave them there for some time. This seems to penetrate the metal and stop it from rusting further.


----------

